# 48v 13.7kw motor/ drive train



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pierre spiteri said:


> Hi i would like to ask anybody who is knowledgeable about drivetrains. I am building a peugeot 106 electric. I will use a 38v 13.7 kw ge motor. My controller is a 48v 500am controller. I will aslo use 16 300ah lithium cells. i have changed the gearbox of the car from the petrol model to the diesel model in order to have a stronger gearbox. I would like to ask if i would have to need to change other things in order to have a strong drive train?
> 
> i would also like to ask what is the highest voltage which the motor can take without breaking?
> 
> ...


Hi Pierre,

Answer = maybe 

It is hard to tell much about the motor from "38v 13.7 kw ge motor". So it would help to have more complete nameplate data and physical dimensions (D & L) and weight, and photos are good, showing brush and commutator.

And we (well I guess I mean me) are not familiar with a peugeot 106, or do not know what performance level you're after.

Where did the motor come from and what is this controller you have?

Regards,

major


----------



## Pierre spiteri (Apr 13, 2009)

hi i made a slight mistake the motor is a 48v not a 38v. on the motor plate there is the

i think i will use a direct drive system for it, i will also find a way how to hold the back in position.

model number 5bt 1364b258
amps 370
rpm 1325
class H insulation

serial ss-9-105-ss

made in usa


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

don't expect to go very fast with 48V.

What 300Ah lithium cells are you using?


----------



## Pierre spiteri (Apr 13, 2009)

i d like to reach at least 70kph. I am using thundersky batteries


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Didn't know they had 300Ah cells.

Still go for 72V if you can, you'll be disapointed with 48V IMHO.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> Still go for 72V if you can, you'll be disapointed with 48V IMHO.


I agree!
Despite than I can reach 80-90 Km/h in Smart Fortwo with 14 Kw, you will need extra low gearing to achieve this speed at 48v 1325 rpm.

Hey, about motor, is it a big 11'' motor rated 13.7Kw for an hour or a small motor (6.7'' or 7.4'') rated 13.7Kw for 5 min?
Based on low rpm, I guess big motor rated for 1h. Confirmation?


----------



## Pierre spiteri (Apr 13, 2009)

my motor is a huge 11 inch GE Motor and is rated at 13.7kw hr. When we tested it without load its rpm was close to 5000rpm. do you think because my car only weighs 790kgs it would rev more than 1325 under load. I also installed a diesel gearbox for low gearing.

thanks for your help.


in the future i will also add a small battery bank of 48v which will connect to the motor when pressing full paddle and will cut it off after 10 seconds (as a boost function) what do you think?

Pierre


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pierre spiteri said:


> my motor is a huge 11 inch GE Motor and is rated at 13.7kw hr. When we tested it without load its rpm was close to 5000rpm. do you think because my car only weighs 790kgs it would rev more than 1325 under load. I also installed a diesel gearbox for low gearing.
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


Hello Pierre,

It sounds like this is a series wound motor. As such, it has a theoretical infinite no-load speed. In reality, it will self load with its own friction, but the result will be excessive RPM at the unloaded condition. This is why you must use a low voltage when testing the motor without a load connected to the shaft.

The RPM of the motor decreases as the load increases and you have a steady voltage applied to the motor. Your stated rating of 1325 RPM at 370A sounds like an overload and the normal one hour rating would likely be maybe 250A and would be at a higher RPM, maybe 2000 or so. That would be 10 or 11kW.

So in the car, the steady state load will depend on the gear selected and the incline of the road (once the car has accelerated to equilibrium). In the lower gears, yes, I suspect the RPM will be greater than 1325.

Your boost function sounds problematic and could be hazardous. Such schemes have been discussed here. By-passing the controller function can result in a runaway where you are unable to stop the car with the brakes. Be careful.

major


----------

